# 2002 Audi A6 3.0 - tons of short to ground codes?????



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont have my Bentley handy for C5 A6- seems like a fuel pump relay or some sort of load reduction relay.. anybody have any insight

13 Faults Found:

17833 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Short to Ground 
P1425 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17880 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Short to Ground 
P1472 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17843 - Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299): Short to Ground 
P1435 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17829 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Short to Ground 
P1421 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17529 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Circuit: B2 S2: Short to Ground 
P1121 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17525 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Circuit: B1 S2: Short to Ground 
P1117 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17523 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating: B1 S1: Short to Ground 
P1115 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17527 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Circuit: B2 S1: Short to Ground 
P1119 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17522 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2: Internal Resistance too High 
P1114 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17548 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B2 S2: Internal Resistance too High 
P1140 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17923 - Intake Manifold Valve (N156): Short to Ground 
P1515 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
19474 - Valve for Exhaust Flap 1 (N321): Short to Ground 
P3018 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

Readiness: 0110 1101


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh and when you clear them they come back almost immediately


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

check fuses, there is a common one that blows and causes those codes


----------

